# Mako 181 Flats Boat 1995



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

and what length shaft please


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't be silly. The 200 is way to big. Just cause its a good deal doesn't mean you have,to use it


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

thanks, will probably not do the 200. Has anybody seen or heard of performance numbers with a 90, 115, or 150?


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

apparently, it has been sold.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Realize you're anxious to get a different boat Ryan, but you need to be realistic. Every boat is rated for maximum horsepower and a 200 on that Mako is way over-rated. Besides too much weight, insurance will be impossible to buy. At your age, it'll be high enough so again, slow down, do your research and be patient. Hope your McKee sells if that's what you want. But it still sounds like that your best course of action would be to keep it, fish it for a while and save your money.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

I grew up fishing and boating from a relatively young age (thanks to some awesome parents who worked hard) and I can tell you that you can do everything under the sun in something as simple as a 13ft whaler.

While I understand and can appreciate a nicer or more niche specific skiff, the reality is that a large portion of the fishing or boat use can be accomplished with a cheap hull and motor. And it doesn’t need to be 18ft long. Instead of trying to upgrade the gear (boat, tackle, other “cool” niceties), spend the extra money on time on the water. Burn the gas, put in the time, learn to hone yourself first. Years down the road, when you can afford nice stuff, but when your responsibilities and duties limit you time wise, you’ll be thankful you put in the time earlier. Not trying to come off like a know it all asshole, I’ve just been in your shoes growing up. I’ve done everything from drag that whaler across flats and bars to shallow to troll or pole across, to catching dolphin on glassy days offshore. It’s not about the equipment (except safety equipment, that’s a different story), it’s about catching fish, sometimes we seem to confuse the two priorities.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Forcefed said:


> I grew up fishing and boating from a relatively young age (thanks to some awesome parents who worked hard) and I can tell you that you can do everything under the sun in something as simple as a 13ft whaler.
> 
> While I understand and can appreciate a nicer or more niche specific skiff, the reality is that a large portion of the fishing or boat use can be accomplished with a cheap hull and motor. And it doesn’t need to be 18ft long. Instead of trying to upgrade the gear (boat, tackle, other “cool” niceties), spend the extra money on time on the water. Burn the gas, put in the time, learn to hone yourself first. Years down the road, when you can afford nice stuff, but when your responsibilities and duties limit you time wise, you’ll be thankful you put in the time earlier. Not trying to come off like a know it all asshole, I’ve just been in your shoes growing up. I’ve done everything from drag that whaler across flats and bars to shallow to troll or pole across, to catching dolphin on glassy days offshore. It’s not about the equipment (except safety equipment, that’s a different story), it’s about catching fish, sometimes we seem to confuse the two priorities.


Excellent points -- also the more time you put in on the water, the more you start to figure out what is or isn't important to you. Not only are you saving money the whole time, you are also going to be much more informed when it comes time to buy your next boat (as far as what you need/want in a boat). You'll know if draft is more or less important than ability to cross rough water, you'll know if a lack of livewell is a show-stopper, you'll know if you need a poling platform or the ability to add a trolling motor. I see boats all the time where the owner obviously didn't buy the boat for the type of fishing they prefer, and they try to make a boat do things it wasn't really designed to do.

A little patience goes a lonnnnnggggg way when it comes to things like this. It will save you money in the long run, and you will end up with a boat that you are much, much happier with.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I ran my 1995 181 with a 2 stroke Merc 115. I recorded 42mph with a light load and regularly cruised in the mid 30s with a heavier load. I didn't feel the need to run much faster than that as the boat trimmed and ran nicely at that speed in bay chop.

Fantastic hull if you want to cross chop in comfort and still float in 10". Just don't get suckered into putting too much motor on there.

I ultimately sold mine because I wanted something smaller, skinnier, and more suited to fly fishing exclusively.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Great points guys, thanks foe the advice. The family I'm selling to wants a boat for their kids, that's one of the reasons I'm selling. Also, I find that I want a boat with more range, that's faster, and rides like a dream. I don't care about length, but I don't want to go any smaller than 15 feet. And no bigger than 19. I'm trying to get a boat that will last me through college and suits my needs/wants better. If you guys want to suggest a better boat that aren't too expensive even used, I'm all ears.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you can find a 181 that's been well maintained I'd take a serious look at it. That hull eats chop and with an 80" beam it keeps you dry. It would also be from the old "classic" era of Mako boats.

Its a great, great fishing platform IMHO. Only reason I sold mine was a desire to get into a micro tiller.





  








181ramp




__
crboggs


__
Dec 6, 2016












  








Flats Frenzy 2




__
crboggs


__
Dec 6, 2016


__
2











  








Flats Frenzy 3




__
crboggs


__
Dec 6, 2016


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah, I'm really wanting to find one


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

The Key West 1720 and Key West 1520 are both excellent hulls as well. Price will depend on power and condition, obviously. For example, my buddy got his mid-90's 1520 Sportsman (side console) with a Yamaha 70 for I think 4-5k. Trailer was in bad shape and had to be replaced within the year, but the boat was solid and the motor was great. The good thing is that time is on your side -- you'll find something.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Those old Mako hulls are pretty rad if you can find one.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah I'm looking. Let me know if you guys find one for under 7k


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Yeah I'm looking. Let me know if you guys find one for under 7k


Keep an eye on the Classic Mako forums...
http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=58441

They don't pop up often. And if they are in good shape they go fast to people who understand the value of the older classic hulls. Mine sold in less than a month for more than I paid for it (even with the '95 Merc motor)...because it had been taken care of.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

They also made a 161 and a 171 along with the 181. 1996 hulls would be the last ones built before Mako Marine sold out and quality suffered.

I'd be all over something like this, if the hull manufacture date is in 1995 and it was sold as a 1996 model. You'd want to avoid one of the transition boats that wasn't actually built by the original Mako shop.
https://treasure.craigslist.org/boa/d/1996-mako-171-flats-boat/6274695477.html


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks, the one I was going to buy was the Charleston craigslist one, the treasure one is nice, but just a little out of my budget and too far of a drive. Ill probably talk to the guy for performance and how he likes it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Boat Trader has a listing for a 1993 181 in GA. $12,500


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

yeah, that one looks cool, but it's way out of my budget.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Salt marsh 1444 new for 7k.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

thanks, but I'm looking for something a tad bigger, with more horsepower, and a better ride.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I just bought one for Savannah. Don't underestimate it. A new boat that does most things well is better then sitting at the dock with a piece if junk. Everything is a trade off.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> Boat Trader has a listing for a 1993 181 in GA. $12,500


Maybe with that newer motor its a reasonable price, but the boat looks dirty and ill kept in those pics. I'm always amazed people don't detail their boats before they try to sell them...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Maybe with that newer motor its a reasonable price, but the boat looks dirty and ill kept in those pics. I'm always amazed people don't detail their boats before they try to sell them...


Absolutely agree with you. And my definitions of like-new, pristine and showroom condition certainly don't match many would-be sellers out there. 

Good luck with your on-going search, Ryan. Remember, photos don't always tell the whole story. When shopping for a pre-owned boat a careful inspection, check of service records and on-water test is the best policy.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If someone is too lazy to clean up a boat for sale, they're too lazy to maintain it for general use...IMHO...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Ryan Anderson said:


> thanks, but I'm looking for something a tad bigger, with more horsepower, and a better ride.


1997 Shipoke 18', Merc w/150 2.5 efi, 60 gps mph wot, 5+mpg cruise, boat restored 2011 by mfg.... $12,500 Motor currently upgraded with tuner, reeds, solid mounts, water pump, lower unit seals. rides great in rough water, 20 degree bottom ..more info. call 601-590-2983


----------

